# I wonder if you could help me...?



## wattsy87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum - I joined because I am trying to track down a recording of a piece of music, and I believe the people here are the best people for the job.  The music is from Franz Schubert and is the Sanctus from the German Mass, arranged by Humphreys. I am trying to track it down as it is being played at a funeral this week by the persons request, so finding it is very important. Ideally I need to find a decent recording of it that can be purchased and downloaded to be played on the day. I have looked on the internet and have found several that are similar, but none that totally match the description. All I have is the information above to work on, I know no more about it than that, other than the name Pattidale Music (?) which could be the publisher. A search on Google didn't find that so I may have that name wrong.

If anyone knows what I am after and where I can find it, I would hugely appreciate your help. 

Thank you in advance and I hope to speak soon!

Simon


----------

